# Pulled from the weeds.



## 1968fury (Mar 28, 2020)

Pulled this rollfast bike out of the weeds Thursday and brought it home Friday. It reminds me of the English three speed bikes I have/had.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 28, 2020)

Looks like 'one of the last' 1970's Rollfasts.


----------



## 1968fury (Mar 28, 2020)

I see the serial number but I’m having a problem seeing the numbers. I’ll post the number tomorrow with a picture. I figured it was late 60’s or 70’s.


----------



## 1968fury (Mar 29, 2020)

Got a picture of the serial number but I’m having a problem making out the numbers


----------



## JLF (Mar 30, 2020)

This bike has a real cool look to it.  I like the colors and patina.  Nice find!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2020)

If the head badge is a decal, late '60s-70. Metal badge would be late '50s.


----------



## 1968fury (Apr 4, 2020)

The head badge is a decal. The tires on the bike were made in Belgium and the size is 26 x 1.375. I've tried to put tires from an English three bike and I can't get the tire onto the rim. It's almost like the tire bead needs to stretch. I compared the original rim and the rim from an English three speed and the roll fast rim is taller with higher sides.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

1968fury said:


> The head badge is a decal. The tires on the bike were made in Belgium and the size is 26 x 1.375. I've tried to put tires from an English three bike and I can't get the tire onto the rim. It's almost like the tire bead needs to stretch. I compared the original rim and the rim from an English three speed and the roll fast rim is taller with higher sides.



That's interesting. Most of the English 3 speeds used 26 x 1-3/8 tires that had a 590 mm bead seat diameter, but some used a "26 x 1-3/8" tire that had a 597 mm bead seat diameter,and most of the Schwinn 26" lightweights also used those tires. Sheldon Brown's page on tire sizes: https://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## 1968fury (Apr 29, 2020)

I found a thread about the tires posted a while back and the person had said he had luck getting the 597 or 599 on. I wasn't going to buy tires for this bike, I thought I could use it for parts for the Iver or Columbia. I just wanted the sticker on the seat tube since it was a friends shop here in town next to my grandfathers store. It is up roc sale minus the tires.


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Apr 30, 2020)

FC112099 ?

Maybe that prefix "F" is just a scratch or even an "I" ("eye")


----------

